# Apology-Barone vs Lebayle



## zappysax57 (May 12, 2009)

Hey i recently started a thread entitled " Barone vs Lebayle" with good intention, you know figure highs and lows technically. But, in all my relative newness to this site, I did not realize I had approached it in a such a way to get us all arguing about it and it turning nasty. I want to apologize for it. Thanks


----------



## sopranosaxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't apologize. People here are too ****ing bitchy. This site has gone over the top in the past year. Too much p.c. bs and no actual talk.


----------



## djcuba908 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I don't think the thread should have closed down, it's not your fault.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 2, 2003)

sopranosaxman said:


> Too much bs and no actual talk.


and look who's talking!


----------



## zappysax57 (May 12, 2009)

Thomas said:


> sopranosaxman said:
> 
> 
> > Too much bs and no actual talk.
> ...


 look who's talking ;-) keep it coool you jazz cats


----------



## stormott77 (Mar 7, 2009)

No need to apologize. It was a good post. You had a very specific question and wanted first hand experiance. It did get nasty but it wasn't your fault.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't worry about it. 
There was nothing wrong with your question at all


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

sopranosaxman said:


> Don't apologize. People here are too ****ing bitchy. This site has gone over the top in the past year. Too much p.c. bs and no actual talk.


I think the master plan is to keep stuff family-friendly.


----------



## pghsaxdude (Feb 25, 2007)

totally missed the original thread, but as a LEBAYLE disciple (own 10 of them - 1 sop, 2 alto, 5 tenor, 2 bari), I'm curious. All I can say is that for as much as us tenor-playing soldiers are like knights in search of the HOLY GRAIL, it surprises me that LEBAYLE pieces are not more popular. I'm sure distribution/access has alot to do with it, but when you consider the hoops we'd all jump through i'd think that could be overcome.

And NO, I have not yet paid for a LEBAYLE piece what it is that ROBERTO's (nothing against them) demands.


----------

